# Nebraska employment in omaha and bellvue, subs and drivers needed



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I Have an apartment complex in Bellevue and one in north west omaha (maple area). Both are large complexes. Im looking for 1 or 2 drivers and 1 or 2 subs. pay based on equipment and experience. must have proper insurance.

email me @ [email protected]
www.genuineservice.us


----------

